
A Little Duplex Skepticism - flyingramen
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/05/11/duplex-skepticism
======
tpush
"[...] but the fact that all they did — as far as I’ve seen — was play a
recording just seems off. It feels like a con."

Oh come on Gruber, it was a tech demo.

"How is what they showed, and the way they showed it, distinguishable from a
fraud? The more I think about it, the more strange this “demo” seems."

Denialism of somebody who made a company part of his identity.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Oh come on Gruber, it was a tech demo._

Yup. Isn't playing prerecorded presentations standard operating procedure, to
minimize risk of angering the demo gods? Doing a live demo is a really strong
show of confidence.

Besides, tech demos are carefully crafted and not a honest evaluation of
technology anyway.

~~~
hndamien
A live demo in this case would have involved a very unpredictable human on the
other end of the line that had not given consent to be recorded or release the
recording.

~~~
mcphage
Wouldn’t that issue apply to every single time Duplex is used?

~~~
hndamien
Yes, although recorded and publicly broadcast is a lot worse.

